# Winter Prep & LSP - What's it to be?



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

It seems that last weekend was the last one of the Summer and Autumn has just hit us with a vengeance this last couple of days.  So Winter is not far away and that means Winter prep time ! So what's going to be your Winter Prep and LSP. For me its going to be…

Polo: Clay. Machine Polish with AG SRP on a light polishing pad. Wet Glaze 2.0. Menzerna Powerlock - two coats of each - alternately. Wheels - Zaino CS Already done 

Passat: Clay. Single stage machine polish with Megs 205 on a finishing pad (if the paint needs it). Zaino Z5 or Gtechniq C1. Wheels - Gtechniq C5. Yet to do 

What do you have planned ?


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

I will be 

Clay, hand polish with PB SSR, PB BlackHole and then AG HD Wax 

Hate winter!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

A1 - C1 on every possible surface last month and topped with EXO so nothing left to do there:thumb:

TT - needs another polish so will do another full decon then 1 stage machine with something like Menz IP and polishing pad. Wheels are being refurbed now and having C1 coating straigt after. Paint, cleanse with AF Tripple then several layers of AF Tough Coat topped with 2 layers of Britemax Vantage. Hood has just been Gtechniq L1'd already.

Should do the trick:thumb:


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

SRP x 2, wetglaze x 2 and powerlock x 2 on the silver car
PB BH x2, wetglaze x 2 and power llock x 2 on the black car

Top up will be ackrylic spritz


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

Clay, PB blackhole, PB EX sealent on the body, G1 the glass, AG vinyl and rubber care the inner arches because i find it stops road grit and muck from sticking to the arch and rotting it out (plus looks mint) :thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Probably will try to get some C1 for one good strong detail before winter.
Failing that will go Tough Coat.


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

For my JCW R56 it will be,,,,

clay, paint clean, ipa, poorboys black hole then raceglaze 55 :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Usual for me... Collinite 476S


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

I have already sorted it...wash, iron-x, clay, polish with DAS6 and dodo juice lime prime, 2 coats of Collinite 476s.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Detar, Iron X, clay, HD Cleanser followed by a couple of coats of Powerlock. If the weather turns really bad then on goes Megs 16 over the Powerlock.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Went with Wolf's HB. Wanted something that would last comfortably through the winter and not require a lot of maintenance. Completed my winter detail last week and thankfully so as the weather this week has been a bit mental.

Full detail: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=279767


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Ryan said:


> Went with Wolf's HB. Wanted something that would last comfortably through the winter and not require a lot of maintenance. Completed my winter detail last week and thankfully so as the weather this week has been a bit mental.
> 
> Full detail: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=279767


That's a lovely MK5 :argie:


----------



## jimbokeenlyside (May 10, 2011)

I'm going full on with CCC Ceramishield


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Just got a new car so it will be a full detail with all the usual steps and I'm going with Wolfs Hard Body as my LSP of choice for the winter.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Paddy_R said:


> Just got a new car so it will be a full detail with all the usual steps and I'm going with Wolfs Hard Body as my LSP of choice for the winter.


you wont be disappointed mate :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

same as always, I don't change for the seasons...

:thumb:


----------



## Barny (Aug 1, 2012)

Got a collection time for next Monday at 1030 for the new beast so a full on new car protection detail is planned. 
AF Tough coat FTW!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Wolfs Seal & Shine followed by Body Wrap

OR

Werksat Acrylic Kit treatment

OR 

Autofinesse Rejuvinate or tripple followed by Tough Coat

OR

ZAIO followed by, 3 x coats of Z2 zfxd Z6 in between

OR

AG SRP followed by Colli 845


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

AF power seal and tought coat or werkstatt kit


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

476 on everything but the bonnet, this has FK1000p as usual.

Kev


----------



## Matt91 (Sep 25, 2011)

Carlack NSC then FK1000p.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Its up in the air with me at the mo but im gonna be compounnding over the next few days then a mighty flexonian is gonna jewel it up and apply 2 coats of crystal rock.


----------



## cobra (Feb 18, 2012)

spursfan said:


> 476 on everything but the bonnet, this has FK1000p as usual.
> 
> Kev


why do use use a different product on the bonnet?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Combination for me, Autoglym HD Wax, Bouncers 22, collinite 476 plus Autofinesse Tough Coat plus Vazjazzle wax for me, this should keep the car protected well within the Harsh Winter months, plus will give a insight to access the strongest protection going, I'll access and monitor the drop off of each product monthly.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Going for my first Nano sealant Wolf's body wrap,first coat went on Saturday gonig to do another on Sunday hopefully:thumb:


----------



## Xeostar (Sep 3, 2012)

Seal and shine with 2 coats of hard body for me. Got it done last weekend and I'm very happy so far, its super slick and very glossy, fingers crossed it last well.

Mandatory beading shot:-


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

cobra said:


> why do use use a different product on the bonnet?


Seems to be better suited to the bonnet as it's heat resistant.
Tried colly 476 on there and did not last as long, colly seems to last longer everywhere else (just) so that's what i stick with now.

Kev


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Audi: Echelon zen xero on body, echelon clareed on the windscreen, dlux on trim, cquk on wheels

RR: 2 layers of echelon nano fil on body, clareed on the windscreen, dlux on trim

Ghetto princess: 3 layers of crystal rock, wet diamond metal on chrome, T1 on tyres


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I know what I'll be doing.
Nothing. Never have, more concerned with washing the salt off the under side to stop it rotting it than pooping myself over what wax to put on the paintwork.
Sorry to bring realism to the party


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Last year it was 2 coats of jetseal 109 by da, and dodo juice banana armour on top, and it held up really well. This year I've only just used the clearkote red moose glaze and vics concours red, and I'm well impressed with how it looks. Any ideas how durable the vics is? Or should I just top up with a layer or two of the banana armour?


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

i'll top up the pink wax for winter. it's still looking good from the late summer spruce up. having it rain for months on end kind of put the detailing to the back burner.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Audi: Echelon zen xero on body, echelon clareed on the windscreen, dlux on trim, cquk on wheels
> 
> RR: 2 layers of echelon nano fil on body, clareed on the windscreen, dlux on trim
> 
> Ghetto princess: 3 layers of crystal rock, wet diamond metal on chrome, T1 on tyres


Your cars will be heavily protected to the extreme maximum, no product will match yours, these are super hardcore treatments, they will last next years winter as well from the previous coat.

Place a detail of these coatings on DW Stanglang, would be keen to see :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Your cars will be heavily protected to the extreme maximum, no product will match yours, these are super hardcore treatments, they will last next years winter as well from the previous coat.
> 
> Place a detail of these coatings on DW Stanglang, would be keen to see :thumb:


Working on it trip, in truth I can't wait to get back to using waxes now, I'm bored of gloves and masks they don't suit me


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm sure you can squeeze one more nano job in there Matt, before you hang up the gloves this winter


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Working on it trip, in truth I can't wait to get back to using waxes now, I'm bored of gloves and masks they don't suit me


We do need another write up of yours soon matey, excuse my ignorance but what is your 3rd car?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Same as usual for me, dodo supernatural hybrid or megs #16 just depends which one is nearer the front of the cupboard.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Going to try AF Tough Coat on the Audi after doing a full prep including AF Tough Prep

Sticking with the werkstat acrylic kit on the Abarth. Will be doing 2 coats of AJT / month instead of my usual 1 / month over the winter months 

:detailer:


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

Just out of interest what does the winter protection give that a normal summer one if you like cant?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Bmwjc said:


> Just out of interest what does the winter protection give that a normal summer one if you like cant?


Nothing unless you use a wax with shyte durability in summer.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Bmwjc said:


> Just out of interest what does the winter protection give that a normal summer one if you like cant?


Probably lasts a little while longer between eroding and needing re applying. Thats of course if you use different lsps at different times of year. Why you would though I'm unsure.
I'm still not quite sure what the winter does to your paintwork that's worth worrying about myself. I don't wash my car over winter at all apart from rinsing the chassis off every week and it seems to come out the other side unscathed.
I've not seen the paint flake off or panels drop off.
I'm non plussed.


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

PugIain said:


> Probably lasts a little while longer between eroding and needing re applying. Thats of course if you use different lsps at different times of year. Why you would though I'm unsure.
> I'm still not quite sure what the winter does to your paintwork that's worth worrying about myself. I don't wash my car over winter at all apart from rinsing the chassis off every week and it seems to come out the other side unscathed.
> I've not seen the paint flake off or panels drop off.
> I'm non plussed.


This is what I was thinking! I can't see the point of the change in products! My first winter detailing so I won't comment too much this year!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

SimonBash said:


> We do need another write up of yours soon matey, excuse my ignorance but what is your 3rd car?


I'm just waiting on something a bit interesting or different mate, that's all

3rd car is a 71 Mach 1. I call her the ghetto princess as I used to live, and therefore park her in chadderton lol


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

I've got C1+ on mine, so just keep it topped up with Silo Seal.. cant rate it highly enough, fantastic stuff!!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Gtechniq C1.5 or AF Tough Coat for me!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

No prep or adding any more protection for me.

The car was fully corrected in March and still showing no signs of wash marring, it gets checked after every 3rd wash with the sun gun :lol:

Max Protect was applied in May, I'm confident it'll still be doing it's thing next May.


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Max Protect-on me blue Cupra=for sure after see the movie


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

For me, if I still have the A5 it will get a quick blast over with the Festy and a finishing polish (got loads to choose from now - cheers Matt) then either:

C1.5 for ease of use
Wolfs S&S then BW cos I haven't tried them yet
Or if I'm lazy I'll go for a couple of coats of 845

If the OH has her current car I'll prob try CCC Liquishield as I have a sample, or if I have got her another anytime soon I will do a tidy up polish and then try the Max Protect kit I have as a sample.

And I personally feel there is generally more crap on the roads in winter like salt that you wouldn't see in the warmer months, so why ridicule the fact that people want to step up protection at that time? Washing the car isn't always possible to do as regularly as in summer, and if you use a low durability LSP then it will suffer even quicker in harsh conditions. What is insane about that?


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2012)

All Max Protected as well and this is all my car will be wearing from now on :thumb: 
Beautiful beading and hydrophobic properties + not forgotting how long this stuff lasts!!


----------



## Scott152 (Jul 4, 2010)

Ive got Optimum Opti-Coat 2.0 on my van, I love it, I haven't done the wheels with anything yet, but may do them with Opti-Coat when I fit my winter tyres

I might put a wax over the Opti-Coat if i get time or might try some carpro reload see how it looks

I'd like to get underneath and paint as much as I can like axles etc.. to protect from the salt, 

Scott


----------

